# Free: used RSX wheelset



## simon_adams_uk (22 Sep 2009)

I've a pair of wheels up for grabs - details as follows:
* silver Mavic MA3 700c rims (nothing great but solid and reliable)
* silver Shimano RSX hubs (7-spd cassette rear) dating from late 90s
* silver DT swiss spokes (I think they're DB but possibly PG)

Both the front and rear rims are close to being true side-to-side but have a modest amount of vertical wobble (ie not quite round). It shouldn't be too hard to make them a whole load better quite quickly.

Both hubs will need stripping and regreasing but are otherwise in good condition.

It's collection only I'm afraid - they're tucked away behind the wall of 5 Penwith Rd, SW18 4PU.

Given the rims both need tinkering with and the hubs rebuilding then they're of little value. If you think they're worth a few quid then but a donation through the letterbox!

First come, first served - I'll post on here once they've gone to save any wasted trips to SW London.

Thanks,
Simon


----------



## Twenty Inch (25 Sep 2009)

Erm - are they still there?


----------



## simon_adams_uk (25 Sep 2009)

Yes - still available!

Simon


----------



## dan_bo (25 Sep 2009)

bugger I was in SW london last week.


----------



## Wicksie (25 Sep 2009)

I might well swing by tomorrow for these!
I'll check in here before to make sure they're still there.
Nice one, cheers.


----------



## TW85 (29 Sep 2009)

Are they still there?


----------



## simon_adams_uk (29 Sep 2009)

Yes - still there.


----------



## simon_adams_uk (30 Sep 2009)

Wheels now gone!


----------

